# free summer sweater pattern....sl



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Stuck for summery knitting inspiration? Here's a cute free pattern from Rowan http://www.loveknitting.com/blog/rowan-mississippi-vest-top/
Use the link to download


----------



## lindakindel (Feb 20, 2013)

WOW, thank you sooo much. I love this shell/vest!!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the link!!


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

lindakindel said:


> WOW, thank you sooo much. I love this shell/vest!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

Love it! I'm knitting for fall now, but will make it for next summer.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for this link! A perfect top for a dressy outfit.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great pattern...thanks!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

That is really cute, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is really nice. Simple and different. Thanks for sharing.


----------

